# Dodo juice



## trev

Been experimenting with a few different polishes over the last year and never found anything that compares with swissvax for ease and the deep shine finish that lasts. 
So after a lot of discussions with me old mate Dave (jac.in.a.box) I tried Dodo lime 
Prime a pre-wax cleaner, then Dodo light wax, see what you think of the finish. 
As Dave sayâ€™s will all depend on how long the shine lasts


----------



## skydiver

It looks good Trev. Dodo is getting rave reviews around the various car cleaning forums. Lime prime looks like a good product for a final polish/cleanse as I am sure you know it has some abrasive properties in it.

I would be keen to know how durable the was is if you would keep us updated please?


----------



## les

But why paint flower tubs on the side of your car :?


----------



## ChadW

Looking good thinking of getting some Dodo Diamond white hard wax for my silver. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

les said:


> But why paint flower tubs on the side of your car :?


Hes Scottish it saves buying them.Looking good Trev 8)


----------



## davidg

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why paint flower tubs on the side of your car :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hes Scottish it saves buying them.Looking good Trev 8)
Click to expand...

Wait until you try that "Haggis juice" 8) 8) 8) :wink:


----------



## trev

davidg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why paint flower tubs on the side of your car :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hes Scottish it saves buying them.Looking good Trev 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Andy
> 
> Wait until you try that "Haggis juice" 8) 8) 8) :wink:
Click to expand...

 Hello David how's married life treating you  Haggis juice :roll: your always thinking of food :wink:


----------



## davidg

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why paint flower tubs on the side of your car :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hes Scottish it saves buying them.Looking good Trev 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Andy
> 
> Wait until you try that "Haggis juice" 8) 8) 8) :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello David how's married life treating you  Haggis juice :roll: your always thinking of food :wink:
Click to expand...

Food ! noooooo ,, pies yessssss , well Andy [yellow] and me  

Now there is an idea "swisspiejuice"    for that smear free finish 8)


----------



## trev

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why paint flower tubs on the side of your car :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hes Scottish it saves buying them.Looking good Trev 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Andy
> 
> Wait until you try that "Haggis juice" 8) 8) 8) :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello David how's married life treating you  Haggis juice :roll: your always thinking of food :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Food ! noooooo ,, pies yessssss , well Andy [yellow] and me
> 
> Now there is an idea "swisspiejuice"    for that smear free finish 8)
Click to expand...

 :lol: Dave always said i must be eating the stuff, been through 2 tub's in 3 year's


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why paint flower tubs on the side of your car :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hes Scottish it saves buying them.Looking good Trev 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Andy
> 
> Wait until you try that "Haggis juice" 8) 8) 8) :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello David how's married life treating you  Haggis juice :roll: your always thinking of food :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Food ! noooooo ,, pies yessssss , well Andy [yellow] and me
> 
> Now there is an idea "swisspiejuice"    for that smear free finish 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Dave always said i must be eating the stuff, been through 2 tub's in 3 year's
Click to expand...

I'm only halfway through my first tub from 2004


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why paint flower tubs on the side of your car :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hes Scottish it saves buying them.Looking good Trev 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Andy
> 
> Wait until you try that "Haggis juice" 8) 8) 8) :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello David how's married life treating you  Haggis juice :roll: your always thinking of food :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Food ! noooooo ,, pies yessssss , well Andy [yellow] and me
> 
> Now there is an idea "swisspiejuice"    for that smear free finish 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Dave always said i must be eating the stuff, been through 2 tub's in 3 year's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only halfway through my first tub from 2004
Click to expand...

andy you've meant to put it on the car not just show it to it :lol:


----------



## ChadW

Apparently if you keep the stuff with the lid screwed on it will never go off, ordered some Diamond white hard wax today. Will post pics once done but I need to do a fair bit of washing and prepping first before any wax goes on my car.


----------



## rustyintegrale

les said:


> But why paint flower tubs on the side of your car :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Like it Les...


----------



## ChadW

Here is a link to my pics from today's effort with Dodo Juice Diamond White, when I was doing the bonnet in the direct sun, you could see the metailic flake in the paint standing out. Doing its job there at lesat, how durable it is though will be interesting to find out, tempted to put on a 2nd coat tomorrow.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 81#1227181


----------



## chrishTT

looks nice
them Qs wheels ar nice

shouldnt this post be in the new shine forum :wink:


----------



## Stub

I just got back from the dodo open day, detailing meet, 
great lessons given, got lots of new techniques and products,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=65099


----------



## LOWBOYTT

What do you guys use, for the black detailing?? grills I've tried alot of products but nothing lasts .... i purchased this product from the US a few years back that was like a lacquer you brushed it on and it cured just like a lacquer. It had some bad reviews but i loved it, it lasted over 2 years and the grilles looked high gloss...


----------



## [email protected]

For black plastic grilles and trim we use Solution Finish every time


----------



## LOWBOYTT

Ok this looks just like other products I've used, i would like something that lasts without having to apply every time i wash the car (weekly) 
Has anyone used this? look good...


----------



## Ian_W

LOWBOYTT said:


> Ok this looks just like other products I've used, i would like something that lasts without having to apply every time i wash the car (weekly)
> Has anyone used this? look good...


I have used that, certainly seems to work better than the old Autoglym / Meguairs offerings...


----------



## [email protected]

Gtechniq C4 is a great product, lasts up to 2 years and is straight forward to apply.


----------



## LOWBOYTT

Going to use this C4 over the weekend if i get chance, spoke to local detailers and they said its the only product they use on trim.


----------

